# Tour incentives at Disneyland Anaheim?



## pfaff (Jan 22, 2009)

I was at Disneyland on Wednesday and spoke to a Dvc rep standing by a little cart. He asked me if I wanted to do a tour. He also said by attending my son would get cookies, juice, and a $15 dollar gift card per family member to use at the park. ($30 total because it was just my son and I that day.) I know Dvc is supposed to be low pressure and sell itself but that is the lowest offer I had ever seen for any timeshare tour. I didn't attend but I'm so curious about what Dvc has to offer. 

I will be a Disneyland again Friday. Should I go back to the same cart to see if I can get a better gift or just forget about it and keep reading about it here on tug? Keep in mind I don't plan on purchasing. I like timeshare tours so that I can preview the rooms and properties for future purchases or trades. However, I do care about time spent previewing vs the incentive.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Usually Disney never gives free gifts. When we went on a tour in Disneyland about three years ago and the free gift was they pick us up in front of Disneyland and then returned us. That was it. We were offered a free bottle of water, juice or soda. 

Judging by the free $15.00 gift card, Disney must be feeling the economic pitch! I have never heard of them giving out free gifts like that! The only incentives you will get from Disney, is when you buy!  I have a wonderful Disney guide in Disneyland, if you want her name and number sent me a private message.


On another note...I love my Pfaff!


----------

